# Seiko 7T42/7T44



## Lynxcomp (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all

Does anyone know where I can obtain service manuals for either of these Seiko calibres 7T42 & 7T44?

Many thanks

Lynxcomp


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lynxcomp said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know where I can obtain service manuals for either of these Seiko calibres 7T42 & 7T44?
> 
> ...


You should find the manuals here http://www.seikodigitalwatches.com/seikoservicemanuals.htm


----------



## Lynxcomp (Apr 4, 2010)

Many thanks, this is great resource site for Seiko service manuals but unfortunately the 7T42 & 7T44 are not available.


----------

